# Bricked? Need help!



## JefferColso (Mar 8, 2012)

I just rooted my droid x on version .605 and I then installed bootstrap recovery. I went into bootstrap recovery and flashed CM7 as well as gapps. When the phone booted I noticed that the market wasn't working correctly. I figured my gapps file had been corrupt and decided to re-install bootstrap recovery on the phone and try and reboot into recovery. This is when something went wrong. I clicked the reboot to recovery on bootstrap and the phone rebooted. Instead of bringing me to recovery it stayed at the motorola icon. After 3 minutes or so I pulled the battery on the phone. Now any time I try to boot the phone it just stays on the motorola symbol. I never get to the CM7 boot logo. I can go into bootloader mode but I can't access recovery. Is there any way to fix this. Thanks for the help!


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Once you're on a 2nd init ROM like CM7 never use bootstrap again. That's a key lesson that's been around since 2nd init was introduced. You need to SBF now. Pull your battery to conserve it while you read up on how to do itn. I recommend Droidxforums.com ad they have very detailed instructions. This is totally recoverable. A word of advice: once you SBF make sure you kimp back to a ROM or freeze the updater to keep away from the 621 update. If you take that update you wont be able to load ROMs ever again. Good luck.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

P.S. your market problem probably had to do with Google's recent changing of the Market into Google Play.


----------



## JefferColso (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you! I have been reading up on SBFing on another page. It seems to be SBFing to froyo though. I am assuming there is also an SBF file for gingerbread? I'll find out soon enough and thanks for the quick response!


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm thinking you're in need of an SBF. Sounds like the problem started because you used the Bootsrap to get into CWM on a 2nd Init ROM, that's a big no no. You can access recovery by holding down power once on CM7.

But since you can get into the Bootloader that is good, that's where you need to be to start an SBF. I could be mistaken but I think an SBF is your only way back to a working phone.

I was reading that with the update of the Market to Google Play some phones were having trouble getting into the Market, this may have been the only issue you were having.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

HAHA, got Ninja'd BIG TIME! Guess I shouldnt answer the phone half way through a post!


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

JefferColso said:


> Thank you! I have been reading up on SBFing on another page. It seems to be SBFing to froyo though. I am assuming there is also an SBF file for gingerbread? I'll find out soon enough and thanks for the quick response!


You'll want to use the 602 or 605 SBF file with RSD Lite or the Linux boot disc method. Like I said, go to droidxforums.com for very detailed instructions.


----------



## JefferColso (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you. I am watching the tutorial video and reading it. I'll be ready to get my phone up and running soon enough. I should have read more about this in the first place but I have rooted and flashed roms on other phones before. I guess I was just feeling too comfortable with it and the droid x and it is completely different. I never had to deal with SBF numbers or use bootstrap for my other phones. Your guidance is very helpful and that tutorial is great.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

JefferColso said:


> Thank you. I am watching the tutorial video and reading it. I'll be ready to get my phone up and running soon enough. I should have read more about this in the first place but I have rooted and flashed roms on other phones before. I guess I was just feeling too comfortable with it and the droid x and it is completely different. I never had to deal with SBF numbers or use bootstrap for my other phones. Your guidance is very helpful and that tutorial is great.


'tis the joy of a locked bootloader.

The thing to remember about the SBF versions is that the kernel from it needs to match the one in the rom you're flashing, all roms here with the exception of the _official_ CM7 builds use the 602/605 kernel. Just never use the .621 SBF as though it's the same kernel it's currently impossible to root or revert to an earleir version.


----------

